# TC member, Carter Johnson in 6th Julia Crane International Young Pianist competition



## PetrB

I am happy to report, after wrangling it out of Carter Johnson Piano, and with his given and reluctant permission, the result of Mr. Johnson's performance in the recent Julia Crane International Young Pianist Competition,

http://www2.potsdam.edu/wysepn/piano/

Congratulations, Carter Johnson Piano :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

I am deeply impressed. MORE than deeply impressed. My heartiest congratulations to Carter Johnson!


----------



## aleazk

Congrats, Carter!.  

:cheers:


----------



## moody

He's the greatest,a star in the making.


----------



## Turangalîla

*BLUSH*

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## maestro57

You go, Carter Johnson!


----------



## maestro57

Sorry, pal, I have to share your YouTube link. People have to know you! Blush on!


----------



## Frederik Magle

Congratulations, Carter! :tiphat:


----------



## Ramako

Many Congratulations!

:tiphat:


----------



## ptr

Congrats CJ, well deserved! Did You get to hear any Opera? 

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crudblud

Good job.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Well done, CJP! Very impressive! :clap:


----------



## hreichgott

Hooray hooray!!!
Congratulations and well done


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Well done, Carter Johnson - we were so pleased to read this post, and think it's absolutely fabulous that you are doing so well. We wish you every success and joy with your music in the future.


----------



## Taggart

from all at TC. We are all







your praises and







with joy.

PS Did you get to the opera?


----------



## Ravndal

Well done, sir. Time to celebrate!

Though thats one shady homepage


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, that's impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## Turangalîla

Ingenue said:


> :tiphat: Well done, Carter Johnson - we were so pleased to read this post, and think it's absolutely fabulous that you are doing so well. We wish you every success and joy with your music in the future.





maestro57 said:


> Sorry, pal, I have to share your YouTube link. People have to know you! Blush on!


NOOOO...that was the most embarrassing interview of my entire life...the guy got WAY off track and started asking about pieces in my program and then asked me what a fugue was, how it worked, etc...and then got me to demonstrate it. It looks REALLY BAD in the video but they asked me to do it, so don't judge me!

PS. That was from two years ago, I look much better now


----------



## Turangalîla

And by the way, THANK YOU again everyone...I am not used to so much attention!

Edit: Yes, I was able to twist her arm and we went to the Met (after her I reminded her it was my birthday that week), and it was _marvellous.
_
Placido Domingo was there earlier in the afternoon signing records, but my mother was not interested in waiting in a line for three hours so I didn't complain


----------



## mmsbls

Very impressive. Best of luck with all your future playing.


----------



## Ukko

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> NOOOO...that was the most embarrassing interview of my entire life...the guy got WAY off track and started asking about pieces in my program and then asked me what a fugue was, how it worked, etc...and then got me to demonstrate it. It looks REALLY BAD in the video but they asked me to do it, so don't judge me!
> 
> PS. That was from two years ago, I look much better now




You looked young. If you had 'character lines', I'd be concerned for you. BTW, congratulations both for your success and for your mother.


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Thanks, Maestro57, for posting the video evidence of Carter Johnson's playing.

CJ, don't worry - I bet everyone on TC will enjoy it. I did. 
I am a person who was born embarrassed so I appreciate that you quail now at that video - but take my word for it, seeing it for the first time, it is *fine*! People are interested to see someone so young with such flair and enthusiasm, and you fit the interviewer's role perfectly.

*Of course* you are better now - but it's lovely to have this memento from your really young days.


----------



## moody

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And by the way, THANK YOU again everyone...I am not used to so much attention!
> 
> Edit: Yes, I was able to twist her arm and we went to the Met (after her I reminded her it was my birthday that week), and it was _marvellous.
> _
> Placido Domingo was there earlier in the afternoon signing records, but my mother was not interested in waiting in a line for three hours so I didn't complain


Get used to it buddy because I have a feeling that you're going to get a lot of it soon !


----------



## PetrB

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And by the way, THANK YOU again everyone...I am not used to so much attention![/I]


like Moody says, I'm thinking you're going to have to get used to it. Receiving applause, taking bows, and hearing compliments is yet something else which will come with practice.

Again, hearty congratulations! I am delighted for you.


----------



## Fermat

Congrats, Carter! Good job.


----------



## Turangalîla

PetrB said:


> like Moody says, I'm thinking you're going to have to get used to it. Receiving applause, taking bows, and hearing compliments is yet something else which will come with practice.
> 
> Again, hearty congratulations! I am delighted for you.


Well it's not that I dislike attention, but I am not used to so much of it on TalkClassical! I get enough of it in everyday life


----------



## aleazk

Wow, your talent is amazing, Carter. I really liked those bits of Jeux d'eau. Very fluent and musical.


----------



## Turangalîla

aleazk said:


> Wow, your talent is amazing, Carter. I really liked those bits of Jeux d'eau. Very fluent and musical.


Thank you so much...I have played it for several years now and it is one of my most frequently performed pieces. It is great for competitions as it displays a lot AND is quite short (actually, most everything by Ravel is great competition material).


----------



## aleazk

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Thank you so much...I have played it for several years now and it is one of my most frequently performed pieces. It is great for competitions as it displays a lot AND is quite short (actually, most everything by Ravel is great competition material).


lol, indeed. Maybe some kind of neurotic issue because of the Prix de Rome affair?.


----------



## Lisztian

Bravo! Best wishes for your future career...hopefully I'll be in the audience one day :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

That is fantastic. Bravo indeed and best of luck CJ!


----------



## maestro57

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> NOOOO...that was the most embarrassing interview of my entire life...the guy got WAY off track and started asking about pieces in my program and then asked me what a fugue was, how it worked, etc...and then got me to demonstrate it. It looks REALLY BAD in the video but they asked me to do it, so don't judge me!
> 
> PS. That was from two years ago, I look much better now


Oh, Carter, Quit being so modest. If I had even half of your talent, I would be roaming around all of British Columbia, with certificates and medals all plastered on me from head to toe, screaming, "I'M GOING TO BE THE GREATEST THING TO HAPPEN TO YOUR LIVES! JUST YOU WAIT AND SEE!"



Ingenue said:


> :tiphat: Thanks, Maestro57, for posting the video evidence of Carter Johnson's playing.
> 
> CJ, don't worry - I bet everyone on TC will enjoy it. I did.
> I am a person who was born embarrassed so I appreciate that you quail now at that video - but take my word for it, seeing it for the first time, it is *fine*! People are interested to see someone so young with such flair and enthusiasm, and you fit the interviewer's role perfectly.
> 
> *Of course* you are better now - but it's lovely to have this memento from your really young days.


Ingenue, you're welcome  Someone had to do it, and I don't feel bad about it at all heh.


----------



## jurianbai

Wow... you rock! 
great piano playing! congratulations mister!


----------



## Sonata

That's wonderful Carter!!!


----------



## aleazk

Congratulations again, Carter!.


----------



## Lunasong

My belated and hearty congratulations, Carter. I truly enjoyed listening to the selections which aleazk kindly posted.

I looked up your bio posted on the Victoria Symphony website. This is from Aug 4, 2013, when Carter was featured as a "Splash 2013 Young Soloist."

Spellbinding”, “magical”, “electric”, and “vibrant” are words used by internationally-acclaimed musicians to describe the playing of 16-year-old Carter Johnson. Carter began studying piano at the age of five with Shelley Roberts in Campbell River. He progressed very quickly, completing his RCM Grade 9 examination at age 10, his Grade 10 examination at age 12, and his ARCT in piano performance (with a special Advanced Certificate in History and Theory) at age 15, receiving Distinction on all three examinations.

Carter has been a prizewinner in numerous competitions and festivals, including First Place in the Ruth Scott Chopin Competition and the Virginia Graczak Competition, and several prizes at the provincial festival for many years.

In July 2011, Carter was BC’s single representative at the CFMTA National Piano Competition in Regina. Each province sent one competitor under the age of 25. Not only was Carter the youngest competitor by a large margin, but he advanced to the final round and won Second Place. He also won the award for the Best Performance of a Baroque composition. All three of the finalists performed the mandatory Piano Trio No. 1 with the string members of the internationally-renowned Gryphon Trio; Carter won the best performance of this work, chosen by the composer himself.

In addition to his pianistic endeavours, Carter is also an accomplished actor and speaker: he has received his ATCL in Speech and Drama from the Trinity College of London, and he is a regular competitor in Speech Arts at the provincial level. His second instrument is the oboe.


----------



## Ukko

An oboist! That brings him back to ground level.


----------



## Novelette

aleazk said:


> Congratulations again, Carter!.


Many congrats! Marvelous playing!!!!


----------



## Blake

I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## maestro57

Bravo again on that second video (that you thought you could hide from us)! Thanks for posting it aleazk!


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> Congratulations again, Carter!.


Bravo, young feller!


----------



## samurai

CJ, Great job indeed and many congratulations! Here's wishing you a bright and unlimited future. 
:cheers:
I apologize for having just come across this thread tonight, else I would have posted my congratulations to--and admiration for your awesome talent--much sooner. Please forgive me.


----------



## samurai

Lisztian said:


> Bravo! Best wishes for your future career...hopefully I'll be in the audience one day :tiphat:


And I as well! :wave:


----------



## millionrainbows

Go, Carter, Go! Go!


----------

